# Wanting to get back into PC



## dragonair (May 23, 2020)

Hi all!
So, I've been wanting to get back into Pocket Camp for a while now. However, they've added a LOT of new stuff since I stopped playing (in late 2018 iirc). I've logged in a few times but every time I do I start to get a bit overwhelmed. Is there anything I should be focusing on now? Any daily checklists available?


----------



## jenikinz (May 23, 2020)

I think it depends where you left off. A lot has changed. I left a while back and when I came back I had no idea how to do anything, everything changed so much! I think if you just take it slow and learn all the new things (kind of like starting a game fresh) you should be fine. Don't get overwhelmed trying to figure it all out, just do a few things here and there and learn your way around again. When I came back to the game I had a million questions and bombarded the forum with them, there were several people that were super helpful. I think the biggest thing is to not want to do it ALL. That was my problem. There is always an event going on and wanting to do it all can burn you out fast, if you start to feel overwhelmed take a step back. I have left and come back many times, now I just play it slow when I feel like it.


----------



## Ararera (May 23, 2020)

The last time I checked into Pocket Camp I had a bunch of unclaimed leaf tickets from Nintendo, and then I hit up the in-game updates and news list and caught myself  up on what had changed. They have some pretty nice summaries available on what's new, and it takes a lot of the pressure off on what you may have missed.

I'd play it a lot more if NH wasn't taking up so much precious time.


----------

